# different alerts for multiple calendar events in a single day



## ricuelo (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello,
how can i set a different alert for the events i have in my calendar throughout the day. for example, i have a meeting at noon that plays a specfic alert, another meeting at 3 that plays a specific alert, and another at 7 pm that plays a third alert. also is it possible to set a calendar or reminder event for weekdays only? the only setting i've seen that is close is for everyday.

i have an iphone 4s by the way.

regards,


----------

